# E38 Sports Exhaust Recommendations ???



## RickFontain (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello,

I am lucky enough to have just bought an 1999 E38 735i and I love it.

What I really would like is if the V8 actually made some noise/music !

Can you tell me what you would recommend ? They all seem to cost a fortune and I am sure that some are worth it and some are not.

What I am after is an American muscle car 'burrble', quite crusing while loud under acceleration. Too much to ask ???

Any help would be greatly appriciated.

Rick
Dublin, Ireland


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont think u have a 1999 735i dude they stop makin them in like 1994


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

FYI They still do 735s in Europe.

All of the aftermarket exhausts are going to be expensive. They are for a BMW after all and so they are prices accordingly.

You may want to try finding a TUBI dealer. I was impressed by the sound of their E39 V8 exhaust.

You may want to ask here: http://the7seriesregister.co.uk/
That is the biggest bunch of 7 series fans that I found when I had a 7.


----------



## RickFontain (Feb 21, 2007)

*Other Exhaust Manufacturer's*

Thanks Guys for the rapid response to my first question on the Board.

What I have found out so far is that the following make at least back boxes/mufflers for the E38 735i/740i


Eisenmann (pn # B5238.02240)
Magnaflow (pn # 14815)
Remus
Mongoose

When I get the views of members who have done the conversion I will take the plunge for one of them. Thanks Terry for the Tubi pointer. My God, how I absolutely LOVE the sound of a Tubi system from the back of a very rapidly disappearing Ferrari F355.........:yikes:


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Get the 14816's instead, the tip is just sexy on a nice large car. Do a search on www.bimmerforums.com for Magnaflow 14816's


----------



## RickFontain (Feb 21, 2007)

That's it guys !

I have done the evil deed and ordered an Eisenmann 'Race' system for the E38. Yes I know that it may be a bit loud but what the ***37;&*^! It's time that people got to hear a V8 before the icecaps melt and we will all be seen as reckless, irresponciple and sick people that we are 

The cost is EUR1,300 including delivery, from CA Automotive in England. I will post pictures and comments as soon as I have it fitted (3+ weeks).


----------

